# racingline performance problems they take forever !



## 212jonathan (Aug 10, 2012)

hi, i ordered the 2005 altima lowering springs last week wednesday and its already thursday the next week. they still havent shipped or processed. is this a fraud company? i payed 27 for shipping and still havent even been processed. i sent them emails and no respond and cant even call them because they dont have a phone number.... what should i do? this is the first time im ordering from here and so far the service has been terrible.


----------

